# Any advice how I do a neat silicone job



## Macca_75 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey all,

Just wondering if anyone had any advice on how to make silicon jobs neat.

I have nearly finished my DIY enclosure – see http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/diy-enclosure-questions-207593/#post2394937

I now need to silicone the joins on the inside of the enclosure. Any tips on how to get those really neat seams?

Cheers and thanks again in advance.


----------



## bigjoediver (Oct 1, 2013)

Masking tape and/or those neat little plastic silicon finishing tools you can get from most major hardware chains.


----------



## stimigex (Oct 1, 2013)

Silicone each joint and then use your finger dipped in turps to run the bead smooth.


----------



## wildthings (Oct 1, 2013)

Masking tape and your finger lol really, just tape about 4-5mm on each side of the join, apply the silicon and then stick your finger on so that it meets both sides and drag your finger down the join, you'll need something to wipe the excess off your fingers..it's how I did mine and I used a clear silicon and you can't see it, it came up really smooth,, and you have to remove the tape before the silicon dries, as soon as it's no longer shiny, otherwise the silicon can come off with the tape if you let it dry on to it


----------



## jbest (Oct 1, 2013)

Run it along the edge then mist it with a spray bottle with water and a bit of detergent. Then use a paddle pop stick to run along it.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 1, 2013)

After you have taped it off and applied the silicone you can spray the silicone with a detergent/water mix before you "finish" it with a tool or your finger it will give you a good finish and allows the excess to come away nicely. 

Regards 

Wing_Nut

Just like above!


----------



## cement (Oct 1, 2013)

Ahh, must be a couple of tilers on here.....!


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have always used saliva on my finger to stop it sticking.


----------



## ssstevespythons (Oct 1, 2013)

Cut the nozzle leaving a small hole (you can make it bigger if needed) . Practice running a bead along something else until you your happy with the pressure on the trigger/speed equation. Remember to release he pressure on the silicone after each run (to avoid to much over flow. And I use a wet finger (in turps is best but soapy water will do) to smooth it off.


----------



## eipper (Oct 3, 2013)

As a plumber what jbest described is how I do it. Much neater than a finger, better than turps ( unless your using a different sealant eg sikaflex).


----------



## Macca_75 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, did it with detergent and worked a treat (although less spray next time  )


----------



## Snowman (Oct 3, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I have always used saliva on my finger to stop it sticking.


Yep that's how all Electricians do it


----------

